Ask HN: Will stocks plunge further? Some suggestions about what and when to buy? - register
======
jb775
My guess is that most of the damage is done and markets will remain volatile
over the next few weeks. Once they start lifting these mandatory lockdowns,
I'd predict that we will see fast upswings of stocks up to about 80% of what
they were before, then return to gradual growth until the next major world
event shakes things up.

------
TheAlchemist
It's impossible to time the market, and especially the one like this - it can
be 20% higher or lower tomorrow.

Read some of Ray Dalio (one of the most knowledgable people about economy and
finance out there) posts about how complicated things are:
[https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/implications-hitting-
hard-0-i...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/implications-hitting-
hard-0-interest-rate-floor-ray-dalio/)

------
robodale
I've been buying as the market is going down, and will continue as we hit
whatever bottom we are headed towards. I'll keep buying until there are
obvious signs things are stabilizing. From there, I'll dig deeper and look for
specific undervalued equities as we start the long, slow slog out of
recession. I still regret not rigorously doing this in 2008-2009.

------
Spooky23
Wait to see what happens with the banks. Big swaths of the economy are
shutting down and not paying bills, so it’s risky to be buying equities.

You this is bad - wait till NYC goes into a shelter in place situation.

I’d wait until summer and look for signs of deflation. Right now short term
bonds and cash are king.

------
mattbgates
Stocks will certainly go down a bit more and once everything returns to
"business as usual", you should probably just save your money for now because
the market is very volatile and if you stare at it day-to-day, you'll go
insane. Once they announce a definite vaccine, or when the Western world
understands a direct population infection, like Asia is far more in the know
now than Western countries, than that will probably be your time to start
buying again. Mid-April likely.

